# Why did you pick your hedgie's name?



## Hogzilla (Nov 15, 2012)

My little guy's name is Pillsbury McPricklepants 

I chose Pillsbury because he's a cinnicot pinto and reminds me of a cinnamon roll (brown and white and...get it...roll...LOL)  :lol: McPricklepants was chosen just because I thought it was funny and apropos.

What did you name your hedgie, and why did you choose that name?


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

I chose Lily because I thought it was a great hedgie name and it really suited her. (I don't know how, but it makes sense in my mind :lol: ).


----------



## TitustheHog (Aug 15, 2012)

My girlfriend and I named our Hedgie Titus. Titus Andronicus is our favorite Shakespeare. It fits him. Especially when he has is uncertain eyebrows.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Litchi, French spelling of lychee, wa named that way beccause of the prickly brown-ish fruit. We (me and my ex) nicknamed her Miss Squee because of the cute animal of the same name in Myst game.

Tangelo was suposed to be Tangerine with keeping the fruit theme and the fact that she... he... was a bit orang-y. When I found out "lumps" and a belly button on Tangerine, I renamed her Tangelo, because it was also a cirtrus and sounded manly.


----------



## ashley e (Oct 31, 2012)

I chose Harvey because she is a split face, and the first thing that came to mind when I saw her was Two Face (Harvey Dent) from Batman!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

We try to give our hedgehogs unique names - we like two-word names, and references to mythology/literature/pop culture/etc. Also I'm a creative writing major, and just a writing/literature person in general, so I have a thing for _words_, and a lot of the names on my list are just dictionary words that would work as names, in a sort of abstract way. I have a looong looooooong list of names to consider whenever we get a new hedgehog. Some of our hedgies were named just based on the current "favorites" from the list, and some of the names were picked for more specific reasons. A few are names that they came with, if they were purchased as adults from other breeders - those I'll just leave out.

Archimedes ("Ares") - I wanted a longish name with a quick-and-easy nickname. For some reason I kept coming back to this one. Nick wanted to name him Ares. We compromised with Archimedes as the full name, and Ares as the nickname because the first two letters (Ar) and last two letters (es) spell "Ares". By the time we met him in person at the breeder's (who later became our mentor) when he was 4.5 weeks old, Archimedes/Ares was at the top of the list. When we met him he was initially grumpy and reserved, then settled and had a curious personality. So the final decision was made based on that - his personality, based on our first meeting, seemed to combine aspects of both namesakes; the curiosity of Archimedes (Greek scientist/mathematician) and the "grump" of Ares (Greek god of war). We still use the two names interchangably.

Zombie (Zombie Apocalypse) - Our first girl. I'm a zombie fanatic, and the name was at the top of my list when we started discussing getting our first female. She's a split-face pinto, so it fit perfectly. Half-and-half mask; half alive, half dead. That was secondary though - we would have used the name Zombie regardless of what she looked like. We already knew we wanted some of our hedgehogs to have longer "full names", with part of those longer names being used as a shorthand "call name" - so her full name, Zombie Apocalypse, just kind of went without saying.

Anubis ("Newbie") - Our second girl. We went in intending to get Zombie, and got attached to another girl from our breeder-mentor, who was born on the same day but from a different litter. She was very distinct looking, with a full pinto face, dark eyes, and eyeliner around one eye making her look like one eye was bigger than the other. Kind of like  - so freaking cute. Also the best personality in the world, which still holds true. We named her Anubis (an Egyptian god) because of the eyeliner. Her nickname became "Newbie" sort of as a joke, and because the two syllables, with the -ie ending, was a great match for Zombie's name. Those two have been housed together (except now that they both have babies) and are very bonded.

Maybe (Maybe Ellipses) - Maybe got her name from a sort of joke between me and Nick; we tend to tease and play around by being evasive or non-committal when asked questions, etc, and the reply we give each other is often, "Maybe..." This came up, yet again, when we were trying to think of a name, so we decided to just name her Maybe, and then added on the "Ellipses".

Wilde (Wilde Thing) - The name is a combination of Oscar Wilde and "Where The Wild Things Are". No particular reason for giving him that name in particular, it was just at the top of our list for a boy, and he was the first boy after Archimedes. (Actually he was the fourth, but #2 and #3, Oleander and Datura, were breeding males from our breeder-mentor who were already adults and came with the names she gave them.)

Vendetta - Besides being a name we both loved for a girl, it ended up being an appropriate choice. We were waiting to hear from our breeder-mentor about several new litters that we were interested in getting females from, and we had a streak of bad luck where first one of the pregnant females died unexpectedly, then another one didn't take, and then another litter was all boys. Vendetta was our first girl to break the streak, so the name seemed fitting.

Jinx and Karezza - Karezza's name is an inside joke. (It's a dictionary word - look it up, haha.) Jinx was named in reference to the same bad luck streak that Vendetta's name came from, but the opposite side - after Vendetta we suddenly got lucky, with these two girls from a different breeder - totally different colors and born in the same litter. Turns out the name Jinx is also fitting because her color is kind of bizarre.

Pseudonym ("Nym") and Cerberus - These two came from an awesome breeder in British Columbia. There were three boys and a girl born in a litter we were interested in, and we were sent photos of the girl at 9 days old - a gorgeous, squishy pinto. By the time the breeder realized they had sent us photos of one of the boys accidentally, we were completely attached - so we ended up getting both of them, and Pseudonym was named because of the mix up. "Nym" is a cute shorthand for it, and we also call her "nymph" because she's a very petite girl. Cerberus was named from Greek mythology.

Seven (Fan of All Seven) - The seventh male we got. He was originally a short-term stud for another breeder, and we bought him and another stud, Holsteiner, from her. (Holsteiner, named by that breeder after a kind of horse, got to keep his name.) I wasn't crazy about his original name, Sebastian, because of an association with someone I know, so we decided to change his name but keep the first letter. So, we agreed on Seven, then decided that his full name would be "Fan of All Seven", because we're nerds. (Firefly/Serenity reference. We also have a female named Serenity, go figure.)

Delilah - The first girl we kept from one of our own litters. We had been saving the name Delilah for an albino girl, for no particular reason.

Tryst and Aurora - They're not home yet, we've been delayed in bringing them across the border from British Columbia - stupid permits, etc. Tryst was on my great big list of "good word" names. Full name: Forbidden Tryst. Aurora is a very light apricot - the first girl we reserved from a breeder in the cinnicot/apricot range, so it was very exciting for us. The breeder (the same one Nym and Cerberus came from) kept us updated and up until about 2 weeks old, the lightest girl in the litter looked like an albino - then at 2 weeks she started getting some color. We named her Aurora (full name Aurora Borealis) because she's gorgeous, and kind of a phenomenon in her own right.

Chaos and Hyperion - Brother and sister from the same litter. We were getting a female, then ended up getting a boy from the same litter because of his gorgeous pinto face and eyeliner. Chaos' full name is Chaos Theory - no particular reason for giving her the name, it was just a favorite on the list at the time. Hyperion was Nick's next pick for a male.

Chernobyl and Grimm - Not siblings, but semi-related and from the same breeder. Chernobyl is one of the "place" names on the list, and was Nick's choice from the options we considered at the time. Grimm's full name is Grimm Reaper, a partial reference to the Brothers Grimm. He's our darkest male, and the only "solid" boy we have (not pinto or snowflake), so the name seemed appropriate to the dark coloring. Turns out these two are kind of ironically named, they're both on the small side and very sweet.

Dublin, River, and Pompeii (all coming home in the next month) - Dublin is from the same breeder we got Wilde from. She was an unexpected mid-range girl from a litter we were interested in, who ended up being a ruby-eyed cinnicot. This was very deliberate - I'm a redhead with an Irish background, and I was in Ireland/Dublin for 6 weeks this past summer for a study abroad program. Dublin was another "place" name on my list, but I was saving it for a reddish colored girl, because of "red hair" association in my head. River and Pompeii are two dark girls coming from a breeder in Michigan. River's full name is River Styx, and her mother is named Nyx, so besides being one I especially liked, it was fitting. Pompeii's name kept with the Greek theme, another "place" name, and it's also a volcano reference - and I just really like the look of the word, with the "ii" at the end.

Valkyrie and Siren - two girls we're keeping from the most recent litters. Valkyrie is a Norse mythology reference, and I just really like V names. Siren's name was chosen when she was a tiny baby - she's from a litter of two. The boy was very independent from the beginning, often ending up outside the nest boy and trying to explore even before his eyes opened, whereas the girl was very needy. She was the squeakiest, most demanding baby - if her mom left for even a second, she would squeak and chirp nonstop. So, we named her Siren, which also was a nod to her mother's name, Serenity.

Sorry for the long reply! Naming is such a fun part, so I couldn't miss the chance to talk about where our names came from.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Zannah was after a Sith Lord in some of my favorite Star Wars novels. Other than being evil, the character is really awesome and such a strong female character. :lol: Plus, I think it sounds pretty. I'd already known I wanted to name her after a cool female character from a show or book or movie that I liked and that ended up being what fit her best and my favorite (and most unique) out of the list I had.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a big Pride and Prejudice/Mr. Darcy fan as well as a Great Gatsby/F. Scott Fitzgerald fan. Mr.Darcy's first name is Fitzwilliam and I was always a fan of it and it tied in with Fitzgerald as well so it just made sense and sounded right to me. I usually call him Fitz for short and it definitely fits (lol) his personality better. I like that people think I am saying "Fits" and assume he is gonna be crazy or something... and then he just falls asleep in their hands :lol: . I also kind of relate to the long formal first name and cutesy nickname thing as no one except the government really calls me my formal name. I actually had his named picked out months before I got him, but it really does seem to fit him well. Also we have the same birthday (26 years apart) so I think it is pretty much kismet.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love mythology, especially Norse and Greek, so it was an easy pick. When I saw my hedgie for the first time he was so curious and mischievous (he tried to escape the carrier only to climb up my arms again :lol: ) I named him Loki. 

moxieberry I looove the names and the stories behind them


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Primrose got her name because I felt the need to call her something so I looked at my mom and said "quick, first girl name that comes to mind GO!" and she said Primrose. Most people think it's from The Hunger Games, and I considered not picking the name for that reason but my mom used to read me a story and one of the animals was named Primrose. Also, it's pretty and seemed to suit her. I call her Prim for short. During my name debate I also considered Amy Farrah Fowler, which I might do if I get another hedgie lol. Amy Farrah Fowler comes from the show The Big Bang Theory... which is just an awesome show.

Moxie- I looked up Karezza.... that's the most amazing hilarious name EVER! I am totally coming to you next time I need names lol.

BTW I love this thread haha.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

We names our hedgie Preston because he is such a classy fellow and oh so daper, when we noticed those qualities the first name that came to mind was Preston; the classy hedgehog :lol:


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

My first little lady I purchases from a Pet store that was going out of business. It look a week before anything came to mind but, when it did it was one of those Ah-ha! moments and so from that moment on she was known.as Penelope. I also recently took in 2 new girls, and when they came to me I noticed That they did not suit their previous names in my mind, so it took a little bit and I asked for suggestions until finally another Ah-ha moment and from then on they were know as lily and Alice.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

My bofriend and I first pets as a couple were fish and we named them after their personalities so when we got our girl we figured we should follow that trend. Since she is so skittish, Skittles was perfect, it just clicked


----------



## Hogzilla (Nov 15, 2012)

I am loving reading all of these!

I am finding myself calling Pills "grumpus" quite a bit. He isn't really, he's a VERY social and sweet hedgie, but he does occasionally huff and hiss, and I always tell him to "stop being a grumpus!" My kids LOVE that name, so my youngest always calls him that


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My boyfriend named both hogs.... Amelia just came out of the blue for my first hog.
Aly... well, she's an albino. Plus, we name all of our pets with A's except for our fish.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

At first, before I got her, I was going to name her Spike or Tribble (Star Trek fan), but they didn't fit. Then Huff-n-Puff because she was so scared and made those noises whenever we went near her. I finally picked Mimzy - as in the movie, "The last Mimzy" and it fit. She is saving me from depression about quiting my job and being unemployed for the last 6 months!


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

I named her after my grandfather, who used to catch me wild hedgehogs when I was little. He is very ill right now so I got her so I can be close to him in some way (he lives far far away from me, like other side of the world far). His name is Petar so her name is Petra, Pepi for short. Although I've started calling her Poopy since she poops...a lot...and everywhere. :lol:


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

well, my explanation is gonna be hard to be understood, since our Hedgie's name comes from the Italian language.
well, very simply, since she's out first pet hedgehog and taking inspiration from a funny advertising on the Italian TV, we called her UNARICCIA (uno stands for one in Italian and UNA is the feminine article whereas RICCIA is the feminine Italian noun for hedgehog).
that' s it...so funny to hear dutch people pronouncing it :lol:


----------



## caitlin.w (Nov 28, 2012)

My boyfriend and I were watching the show Too Cute on Animal Planet and there was a litter of puppies, two girls one boy. The boy's name was Woodrow and his sisters would gang up on him and he just seemed so sweet. When I got my hedgehog, the name Woodrow immediately popped into our minds. My boyfriend was a history major, so his contribution was Quillson: Woodrow Quillson


----------



## the_duchessYB (Nov 28, 2012)

Oddly I had a boys name all picked out (Rupert) before we got the call; however we got a girl - her name is Miss Holly; mostly because it's a nice seasonal name but also because she actually really suits it!!!


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wasn't quite sure what I wanted to call him and my best friend, boyfriend at the time, said he reminded him of a character in one of his games and I decided I loved the sound of Rammus <3


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

This is my first post here, how exciting 

I named my baby girl (she'll only 11 weeks old right now) Abbess Tansy. Tansy for short.

I am a HUGE fan of the Redwall series by Brain Jacques which has many hedgehog characters in it. One of my favorite books in the series is The Pearls of Lutra. Tansy is a hedgehog character in that book, one of the more major characters. Here's a little blurb: http://redwall.wikia.com/wiki/Abbess_Tansy

Everyone I know who knows the book thinks is very fitting.


----------



## Folly (Oct 7, 2012)

Honestly... I really just wanted to give Buffy a nerdy name since she's the only pet that's mine to name xD the rest of our pets are "family pets", so we have to choose something everyone can agree on when naming. Also "Buffy the mealworm slayer" was too good to pass up (I'm probably the only person ever who thinks that's clever)
She has been living up to her namesake though. She totally acts like a snarky teenager sometimes :roll:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Houdini's "breeder" named him. He said that one day he was doing laundry, and he thought all the hoglets were chilling in the towel still, (I have no idea what this man thought he was doing) at the opposite end of the house. He turns to pick up something that fell, and Houdini walks out from under the bed.

He also was very good at hiding in plain site. Houdini was the only boy with two sisters. The breeder saw Houdini and his sister at the top of the towel balled up, and thought Houdini was inside more. Turns out that was sister number two. :roll: 

The first night we had him, he did everything in his power to escape. The name kinda stuck there. Dini is his nickname just because he's so cute and teeny-tiny.

Our second boy, if he's a cinnacot, will be named Cinder.  Or Cynder, not entirely sure on the spelling yet.


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

We let our three children come up with the names. But my daughter came up with Snickers and he just fit his name before we even met him! We had a picture of him from the breeder and we were all in love with Snickers before we got him. I can't imagine another name for him. I love seeing all the different hedgies and their names! They are all adorable!


----------



## Huntz362 (Nov 19, 2012)

We (My girlfriend and I) went with Bonnie for three reasons.
1. It means "pretty" in Scottish
2. It is the name of my grandmother that I was never able to meet. 
3. My girlfriend has been trying to name every pet we have got recently Bonnie. So I finally agreed that Bonnie fits her well and we went with it


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Pippin is my first Hedgie. I agonized over her name. It's actually turned into a game on my Facebook page and at work. Since telling friends that I was indeed adopting a hedgie two weeks ago, (My Christmas present to myself) I have been pestered to my wits end with, "Have you picked a name yet?" "What's her name?" After putting up with that for two weeks, Now that she has a name, I'm having my fun for the two weeks remaining until she can come home. But, thats not the question... Why did I pick Pippin? In the short time I have gotten to spend with her (she's not 100% weaned yet..) She is not at all shy (compared to her huffy brother), curious about everything, she just has to look at everything, she makes me giggle. I have always been a Tolkien fan.. even before the movies. She reminds me of Pippin. The scene in the movie that stands out for personality reference is as follows: Pippin has just looked into the palintir (Seeing Stone) and seen The Eye. Merri is chastising Pippin as they follow Gandalf into the stables in Rohan. Merri says to Pippin, "Why do you ALWAYS have to look?" To which Pippin replies, "I just can't help it!" So that is my perception of my hedgie and how she got the name Pippin. Yes, they both make me giggle... I can't help it. LOL


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Avarris- i absolutely love the meaning behind your hedgies name! that's so adorable!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

JulieAnne said:


> Avarris- i absolutely love the meaning behind your hedgies name! that's so adorable!


Thanks JulieAnne!  I've been torturing my room mate today.. runnin around the house... Pippin ... Hedge a ma hog... Pippin.. Ever had one of those days where you're just goofy? That was today.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Rizzo - Rizzo is named after my favorite Grease character. She's got this sassy sort of attitude, but is actually totally sweet and wonderful, plus I think she would look fantastic in a pink lady jacket 

Quahog - Partially named after the town from Family guy and because she liked (when I first got her - not so much anymore) to "pose" for the camera and I like the wordplay of "She's such a clam" instead of ham....I thought it was funny...

X-ray - X-ray or Spectacles as she also gets called was named for her striking color and eyeliner. I thought she looked like a masked superhero!

Rover - Rover was named after the Mars rover, Curiosity. I love science and he's definitely an explorer, so it just seemed to fit!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

My hedgie comes home two weeks from tomorrow (Dec 21st), and like Avarris, my friends have been bugging the bejeezus out of me about what I'm going to name her! LOL

One difficulty is that I have never had a pet that is all my own, and so consequently I have never had the opportunity to name anything. Talk about extra difficult! 

After much research I think I have found the perfect name. Malvina. It is Gaelic for 'the smooth-browed one'. Which, considering when I met my little gal at 4 weeks old she kept her visor quills down most of the time, I find particularly amusing.  And as a bonus I can call her 'Mal' for short, which satisfies the sci-fi nerd in me. :mrgreen: 

Of course I will have to wait and see, but I hope the name still fits once I get to know her better. :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Katis, once you pick a name torture them back... Sometimes revenge is sweet.  You get to walk around saying "I know something you don't know, Nah-nah-nah-boo-boo!" Okay that's childish, but I still thought it was funny. I still do it. LOL


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Avarris said:


> Katis, once you pick a name torture them back... Sometimes revenge is sweet.  You get to walk around saying "I know something you don't know, Nah-nah-nah-boo-boo!" Okay that's childish, but I still thought it was funny. I still do it. LOL


Muahahahaha! I like it!


----------



## LMaldo (Dec 8, 2012)

Our hedgehog kept biting my husband when we first brought him home. We started to think of villain names and Hannibal just fit him hahah


----------



## MeegRyan (Dec 8, 2012)

I picked Alohamora, because I'm a big Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a huge horror movie buff and was talking to a friend about hedgehogs and getting one, and it became a huge inside joke that I would name whatever hedgehog I got Hannibal the Hedgehog haha. When I went to the breeder to look at her hedgies, though, they just had females, so it became Hannibell. :]


----------



## TitusL (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re Why did you pick your Hedgie's name*

I wrote a poem about how our Hedgehog got his name

*The Epic of Hedgehog Noah and the Great Flood*

Here's a tale of true Cumbrian spirit,
Of a Hedgehog with fine character and distinction and merit.
It all happened in the winter time not too long ago,
In December through February before coming of snow.

Infact it began with the most terrible floods,
When Cumbria submerged under Storm Desmond' scuds -
And half the wide world - well, of North England at least,
Below waters submereged, South England slept till it ceased.

As days rolled into nights and weeks into wondering,
The good people of this land united despite political blundering.
And many sorts of care they sent from kind hearts everywhere -
To help with housing and drying, heating and eating prepare.

To restore businesses and byways and bridges - those needing,
But not much thought in this time for our wildlife or its feeding.
Creatures and living things suffered the unspeakable end,
Swept across counties and fields, beyond life sadly transcend.

For the wild animals- birds- insects, the flood was a calamity...
Indiscriminate death struck beak-claw-wing, web and anttenaey.
Apocalyptic and Biblical in potent and style,
The preeceding rains saturated everyones mile.

Forty days, fifty nights and countless many more,
Torrents of heavy waters did relentless downpour.
That fluminous floodtide flyped our commonweal to extinction,
Its like was unseen despite the hydrologists prediction.

Plunging upon us without warning or caution,
No shape of its own nor a pause to its auction.
As the offspring of El Nino, of climate change and plutonium,
Outbid itself onward in joyless wetdrenched pandemonium.

Natures Judgment rained heavy that night on the land,
For mankinds environmental havoc unplanned.
Sparing neither sacred space nor people's public ground,
Greedily the flood waters raced all around.

Global warming the cause for those who can see,
Of cataclysmic upheaval in Gulf Stream - like a banshee.
Creating a convocation of waters finical in their fury,
Falling, swoosh-galling in their appalling abjury.

A Hedgehog hidding from somwhen waterish did declare,
To the welkin above, his will to survive overcoming despair.
'I call to you to stop your heartless cold waters',
He cried out as he swam, rushed and burrowed to new quarters.

Underneath waters and waters and wetness without end,
He swept swiftly down rivers that on his life did intend.
Calling in alarm to the dark minister of the storm,
He hooted and honked - across Fell lands he swarmed.

Past sodden amphibians and limpid land dwellers,
For dry land Hedgehog paddled, with his propellers.
Past Neolithic Shap to Kendal by Kent,
Hedgehog found a hillside to hang on to, his energy spent.

Eventually the raw raintide did lessen its beratement,
Of splashing relentless - at long last an abatement.
And in the stunned silence as waters backdated,
Fellow voyagers across land found themselves translocated.

In the silt slurried earth where we all make our home,
Every creature now surviving went out to roam.
Amidst this sodden turmoil the Hedgehog scurried forth,
And found a wooden shelter in our garden, west by north.

As covenant storms were over, a rainbow raised high,
Resplendant and bright in the returned new blue-sky.
And in his shelter, lets call it an Ark for the moment,
The Hedgehog's name became Noah, for Natures atonement.

Nocturnal in his new home Noah sings beneath the moon,
Softly and gentle of the earth and the wonders unknown.
His breath is quite gaspy and tuneful - if not musical quite,
Noah's the epitome of Cumbria - he's doing it right.

c.Titus.L. 2016

This poem is to celebrate the arival of Noah the Hedgehog in our lives after he has survived the trauma of Storm Desmond Decemebr 5th 2015 in Cumbria. More Hedgehog details here http://tinyurl.com/h8p8t2s


----------



## Christus4 (Dec 14, 2015)

For some reason I think I like "Royal" names so I had a list of regal-sounding names

We chose Gilbert


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

Well originally I really wanted to name my little boy vralte (Danish for waddle since hogs always look so funny when they walk to and fro). but after getting Popps home I realized he was way too much of a spitfire for such a nice easy name like that. I also realized that he wont. stop. popping. ever. He will be as relaxed as you please and walking around having the time of his life and will still be letting out popping noises, i swear he must have been a rattlesnake in a past life :roll: . so Lord Poppington it was, XD plus the siblings loved the posh name, and they can't pronounce vralte.


----------



## MissMartialArts (Jul 3, 2015)

My hedgie is Rigby! I heard the name on a show called Regular Show haha!! It was the most adorable name, and my hedgie just looks like a Rigby  it suits him well. He gets mistaken as "rugby" every now and again :joy::joy:


----------



## thorny (Jan 9, 2016)

I had read somewhere that in Asian cultures the hedgehog is often associated with an animal of solar power because of their spines that look like sun rays...and when I saw her golden spikes I couldn't help but think of that and so I named her Nelly (in Greek it means the bright one)


----------



## Coloraturable (Jun 23, 2015)

Tiffany Adore....
Tiffany because he is a snooty princess and screw the gender binary.
Adore after Adore Delano.... because of his hog body.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

I name my first hedgie Linzy(2012-2014) after a web comic I like
Luna because her quills look like the night sky
Casper(rescue) was named before I got him he is albino I can see why the name
Wendy(rescue) because Casper the ghost's friend was Wendy witch and I adopt Wendy the same day I adopted Casper


----------

